# Aquisição de abrigo meteorológico para uma escola



## Vânia_Geo (26 Fev 2007 às 22:19)

Saudações geográficas a todos!


Devo confessar que até me sinto envergonhada só de olhar para o canto superior direito do meu ecrã e ver o último "login" a 11-06-06...   Tanto que tive de "recuperar" os meus dados de acesso! 

E... agora venho aqui pedir ajuda...  

Então, vamos lá... Milagrosamente consegui uma escolinha no mês de Outubro, e apesar de não ser horário completo, as minhas crianças já me dão muito trabalhinho e bastante motivação para me envolver em novos projectos.
Recentemente iniciei a temática relativa ao "clima e formações vegetais" e, em conversa com um colega, com quem partilho este ano lectivo, questionei-o se estaria interessado em alargar, também, às suas turmas um projecto que passará pela aquisição de um abrigo meteorológico e, consequente, publicação dos dados numa base de dados no site da escola. Imediatamente se mostrou disponível e aqui estou eu pronta a avançar.
Como a escola é muito "moderna" (imaginem que temos quadro interactivo, computadores em todas as salas de aulas, livro de ponto interactivo - sim, tudo isto numa escola pública) creio que estarão receptivos ao projecto!
Então, o que eu vos pedia, era ajuda na divulgação de empresas que vendam abrigos meteorológicos para solicitar um orçamento. O dj_alex já me sugeriu a Vortice (obrigada!   ). Há dois anos, quando estava em Loures, pedi o orçamento a esta empresa e achei os valores algo elevados...

Agradeço desde já qualquer resposta!




Vânia Morais


----------



## Kraliv (26 Fev 2007 às 22:53)

Olá Vânia..._bem regressada_ sejas  


Olha, eu não faço a mínima idéia onde comprar  mas porque não colocar o colega e os alunos a fazer uma?????  


Tipo isto:









Tens os planos e resmas de fotografias aqui: PLANOS E FOTOS



Boa escolha ou trabalho


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2007 às 23:12)

Vânia_Geo disse:


> Saudações geográficas a todos!
> 
> 
> Devo confessar que até me sinto envergonhada só de olhar para o canto superior direito do meu ecrã e ver o último "login" a 11-06-06...   Tanto que tive de "recuperar" os meus dados de acesso!
> ...





Parabéns Vânia e Bem-vinda !  
Fico contente por finalmente teres conseguido colocação... pelos conteúdos dos teus posts e pela tua dinâmica, parecia-me um autêntico desperdício uma prof da tua categoria assim parada...   

Quanto ao abrigo concordo com o Kraliv, é outro excelente trabalho para os alunos, fazer um abrigo com a ajuda dos professores  
Depois já sabes, é convencer os alunos a comprar estações meterológicas e colar on-line aqui para a malta


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2007 às 23:15)

Minho disse:


> Parabéns Vânia e Bem-vinda !
> Fico contente por finalmente teres conseguido colocação... pelos conteúdos dos teus posts e pela tua dinâmica, parecia-me um autêntico desperdício uma prof da tua categoria assim parada...
> 
> Quanto ao abrigo concordo com o Kraliv, é outro excelente trabalho para os alunos, fazer um abrigo com a ajuda dos professores
> Depois já sabes, é convencer os alunos a comprar estações meterológicas e colar on-line aqui para a malta



Hehe publicidade não era nada má ideia destribuir uns panfeletos pelas escolas a fazer publicidade ao forum ou então uns cartazes


----------



## Vânia_Geo (26 Fev 2007 às 23:30)

Kraliv disse:


> Olá Vânia..._bem regressada_ sejas
> 
> 
> Olha, eu não faço a mínima idéia onde comprar  mas porque não colocar o colega e os alunos a fazer uma?????
> ...




Eu gosto de fazer estas "coisinhas"... É uma forma de cativar os alunos e será sempre uma "marquinha" nossa... Uma pegada na "rota do tempo" que deixaremos na escola!

E no tema do Meio Natural dá para fazer actividades bastante interessantes... Já fizemos algum trabalho de campo (temos o privilégio de integrar a imponente Serra da Estrela) e, em breve, irei mostrar o documentário relativo à campanha de alerta para as mudanças climáticas de Al Gore -  “Uma Verdade Inconveniente”. Andam entusiasmadíssimos!  


À partida o abrigo meteorológico completo seria o ideal. Só no caso da aquisição dos instrumentos individualmente ficar mais em conta é que iremos construir o abrigo - quando a Vortice me mandou o orçamento há 2 anos, ficava mais barato o abrigo. Já enviei para lá mais um mail... Vamos aguardar!


----------



## Vânia_Geo (26 Fev 2007 às 23:38)

Minho disse:


> Parabéns Vânia e Bem-vinda !
> Fico contente por finalmente teres conseguido colocação... pelos conteúdos dos teus posts e pela tua dinâmica, parecia-me um autêntico desperdício uma prof da tua categoria assim parada...
> 
> Quanto ao abrigo concordo com o Kraliv, é outro excelente trabalho para os alunos, fazer um abrigo com a ajuda dos professores
> Depois já sabes, é convencer os alunos a comprar estações meterológicas e colar on-line aqui para a malta




Obrigada pela parte que me toca Minho!  
2005/2006 foi mesmo um ano para riscar do mapa... Apesar de tudo continuei a lutar por um lugarzinho e lá o consegui! Recordo-me que quando me ligaram da escola, perguntei: "Tem a certeza que sou eu?!"  

E cá estou eu, na Serra da Estrela   feliz e contente com as minhas crianças e a escola! Confesso que a escola em si superou as minhas expectativas em termos de equipamento. E caso o projecto seja aprovado (acredito que será) cá virei divulgar o link para consultarem a nossa base de dados!



Já me esquecia... Os alunos também irão construir, em grupo, alguns instrumentos meteorológicos (reciclagem de materiais)... Vamos ver como se portam!


----------



## Vânia_Geo (26 Fev 2007 às 23:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hehe publicidade não era nada má ideia destribuir uns panfeletos pelas escolas a fazer publicidade ao forum ou então uns cartazes




Por acaso já falei do fórum!  

Mas, agora os miúdos ligam mais ao Hi5...


----------



## dj_alex (27 Fev 2007 às 10:30)

Vânia_Geo disse:


> E no tema do Meio Natural dá para fazer actividades bastante interessantes... Já fizemos algum trabalho de campo (temos o privilégio de integrar a imponente Serra da Estrela) e, em breve, irei mostrar o documentário relativo à campanha de alerta para as mudanças climáticas de Al Gore -  “Uma Verdade Inconveniente”. Andam entusiasmadíssimos!



Xiiii...falaste no mal amado aqui do forum -  Al Gore...Estás marcada     

Esperemos que a participação seja para continuar Vânia Bem vinda de novo


----------



## Seringador (27 Fev 2007 às 12:20)

Bem aparecida sejas Vania,

Pessoalmente fazia as coisas de outra forma, como por exemplo, esquecia a Vortíce e comprava uma Davis Adv Pro2 que pode perfeitamente ficar ao ar livre e sem sem fios e, na minha opinião com os instrumentos à vista, cativa ainda mais os alunos, contudo, compreendo perfeitamente que a queiram cobrir e proteger 

Se quiseres posso verificar nos meus contacto internacionais (Alemanha, França ou UK o preço de uma estação AWS de acordo com algumas normas da OMM), por um preço que certamente é muito mais baixo que o da vórtice e a cobertura madas fazer numa serralharia da área, até pode ser algum pai de um aluno que trabalhe no ofício 

Manda-me uma msg privada e logo já te digo valores e outras questões, chega cá em três dias


----------



## Vânia_Geo (27 Fev 2007 às 12:59)

Seringador disse:


> Bem aparecida sejas Vania,
> 
> Pessoalmente fazia as coisas de outra forma, como por exemplo, esquecia a Vortíce e comprava uma Davis Adv Pro2 que pode perfeitamente ficar ao ar livre e sem sem fios e, na minha opinião com os instrumentos à vista, cativa ainda mais os alunos, contudo, compreendo perfeitamente que a queiram cobrir e proteger
> 
> ...



Muito obrigada Seringador! 
A Vortice até ao momento não me respondeu ao mail (levam sempre algum tempo). Se conseguires obter o orçamento para os instrumentos seria óptimo... E se forem mais "em conta" melhor ainda!
Quanto à construção do abrigo não há qualquer problema; pois, eles em Educação Tecnológica teriam oportunidade de o construir (e o pai de uma aluna é carpinteiro)!  

Vou enviar MP!

Mais uma vez, obrigada!


----------



## Vânia_Geo (27 Fev 2007 às 13:27)

*Curiosidade...*

Já agora aproveito para, com base na imagem aqui legada pelo Kraliv , levantar uma curiosidade...

Sabem porque é que os abrigos meteorológicos devem ser pintados de branco?







Esta é fácil!!!


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (28 Fev 2007 às 20:38)

Boas!
Os abrigos são pintados de branco para reflectirem a radiação solar o máximo possível. Alem disso é construído em madeira porque é um material mais ou menos isolante, mas tem persianas para o ar correr livremente dentro do abrigo.
Amanhã posso dar mais detalhes sobre abrigos.
Mas penso que o abrigo que quer adquirir trata-se de uma estação meteorológica automática?


----------

